# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  A place to stay.

## Sunfun

Just got back from Negril two weeks ago. Weve been going to Negril for 40 plus years. Made a one day visit to Treasure Beach many years ago. Any suggestions where to stay.?? We are looking at October or early November.
Thanks

----------


## hey_mon

Where do you like to stay in Negril?  What do you look for or need in a property Sunfun!  We spend our time now in Treasure Beach as we prefer the chill vibe it has to offer that negril used to, but not so much anymore.  Let me know where you stay in Negril and I could maybe suggest comparable properties inTreasure Beach.

----------


## johng

Sunfun,
As a long time visitor to Jamaica I enjoy Treasure Beach as the "Go To" location since Negril has grown so commercial. A place that I enjoy staying in Sunset Resort and Villas very centrally located overlooking the beach and sea. It is owned and operated by an American guy and his Jamaican wife. It is safe, clean and very reasonably priced. It also has a restaurant and bar where the food is exceptional and inexpensive. Kory the owner is an avid fisherman and as such there is always fresh caught seafood on the menu. A free breakfast is included with the room rate and it is both tasty and filling. It is a small boutique setup with a variety of different room layouts and with 2 or 3 detached villas that have full kitchens and multiple bedrooms so there is a choice of options. It is far less expensive than Jake's which is just two doors away. 
hey_mon has experience with different Villas in TB so her suggestions would be worth considering also. This South Coast Board is full of like minded folks many of whom cut their teeth in Negril as their first exposure to JA but now find TB to be the laid back mecca that Negril once was so I'm sure that others will chime it and offer their suggestions as to where best to hang out. Good luck and I hope you are able to get down for much needed R&R

----------

